# Who has Bieber Fever?!?



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Bit of a teaser thread but my wife called me at work hysterically laughing and says I have a box waiting for me, I ask "why are you laughing"....she says "there are Justin Bieber stickers all over it"

Very funny Blunden's you two hit got me good, pictures of the carnage to come tonight, just needed to put this out there, and there will be payback! I may have to visit my favorite fetish store this weekend :boxing:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Since when is Whole Foods considered a fetish store?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Does it look like my a$$ shops at Whole Foods? And they sell Bacon Chocolate bars so it may very well fit into my fetishes! I hate you!


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Does it look like my a$$ shops at Whole Foods? And they sell Bacon Chocolate bars so it may very well fit into my fetishes! I hate you!


Bacon Chocolate bars??? :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Hahahaha! Just wait 'til you open it!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Poneill272 said:


> Bacon Chocolate bars??? :mrgreen::mrgreen:


You never had a Bacon Chocolate bar?


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I feel my heart about to explode!!!!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

ktblunden said:


> Hahahaha! Just wait 'til you open it!


Whoa...TMI Ray, don't think that we needed to know that you are such an aficianado that you have a "favorite fetish store". Though I do hope that Kevin put a giant rubber ding-dong in the package...that would make me laugh!


----------



## BOTLwife (Dec 3, 2010)

ktblunden said:


> Hahahaha! Just wait 'til you open it!


 :rofl:op2:


----------



## amsgpwarrior (Feb 11, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> Since when is Whole Foods considered a fetish store?


Haha lol!


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

lmao!! Watch you open the box and a cutout of JB comes out....lol!!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Its actually JB himself crammed in the box !!


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Its actually JB himself crammed in the box !!


Well it is a large flat rate...

Come to think of it, I didn't drill any air holes. Uh, you might want gloves and some respirators before you open that box.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

......all I can say is WOW:jaw:


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

bieber bomb anticipation opcorn:


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

And by fetish store, he means..
Justin Bieber Girls' T-Shirts | Shop the Justin Bieber Official Store


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Is it just me or does today have kind of a Guten Cala feel to it...you have Ray and his whole foods fetish and Beiber box, you have Keith trying to organize the worlds biggest herf at my house and he wants to spoon...we have Kevin laughing on the inside and out about what is in the beiber box. There is chocolate bacon....and no thread can seem to stay on topic.....on another note, my Guten Cala Cigars came!!


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

*



Who has Bieber Fever?!?

Click to expand...

*That and a Severe Case of Acid-reflux when I think about it! :laugh:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Damn 17 replies and no pictures yet, you guys love Bieber!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

I hate Bieber. But you're ok.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

You just better start warming up that camera, Bieber Boy.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Camera is actually sitting on my cooler since I owe The Biggest Losers some pictures tonight.....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Bit of a teaser thread but my wife called me at work hysterically laughing and says I have a box waiting for me, I ask "why are you laughing"....she says "there are Justin Bieber stickers all over it"
> 
> Very funny Blunden's you two hit got me good, pictures of the carnage to come tonight, just needed to put this out there, and there will be payback! I may have to visit my favorite fetish store this weekend :boxing:


Just bomb them with some of that $40,000 Bieber hair!:laugh::mischief::dizzy:


----------



## dmgizzo (Dec 13, 2010)

Can it be much longer until the paparazzi starting camping Ray's residence hoping to catch a glance of the Biebster entering or departing the premises ?

:tape:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

dmgizzo said:


> Can it be much longer until the paparazzi starting camping Ray's residence hoping to catch a glance of the Biebster entering or departing the premises ?
> 
> :tape:


Departing in the same clothes that he entered in, several days later, with mussed hair.


----------



## athomas2 (May 13, 2007)

Man, they but bacon with everything now. I've never seen or heard about putting bacon with chocolate. Is it good?


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

athomas2 said:


> Man, they but bacon with everything now. I've never seen or heard about putting bacon with chocolate. Is it good?


It's gooder than hell


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Max_Power said:


> It's gooder than hell


Yeah, but does it have any psychotropic properties?


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

I hope it is a full size blow up Bieber doll!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Reino said:


> I hope it is a full size blow up Bieber doll!


Making the "O" face...


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

dav0 said:


> Yeah, but does it have any psychotropic properties?


The theobromine in the chocolate does. :thumb:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

dav0 said:


> Yeah, but does it have any psychotropic properties?





Max_Power said:


> The theobromine in the chocolate does. :thumb:


A conversation such as this between Chris and Dav0 doesn't surprise me one bit.:mullet:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

I confess - I have Bieber fever. I get totally nauseous at the merest mention of anything that reminds me of him.

I don't have beriberi, though.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

3 pages, no pictures! If it is a Bieber doll you guys better sew your eyes shut now!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay who is this Bieber? I just have to know now. I resisted asking before but sh*t.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Making the "O" face...


Ha ha....almost fell out of my chair with that:laugh:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Okay who is this Bieber? I just have to know now. I resisted asking before but sh*t.


Dave he is some 16yr old Youtube sensation turned teenage star!

Does this mean Dave secretly loves the Biebster?

Who knows but pictures will be done in about 2 hours!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Sweet! A bomb that matches the tattoo on Ray's buttockal area... Why do I know about the tattoo? It's in Ray's profile. #duh #winning #tigerblood


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> Dave he is some 16yr old Youtube sensation turned teenage star!
> 
> Does this mean Dave secretly loves the Biebster?
> 
> Who knows but pictures will be done in about 2 hours!


Naw bro I don't think so I didn't know who hanna something was until the told me she was Billy Ray's daughter. I don't watch that stuff or news or youtube unless someone here post a funny link.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Well let's start with the ridiculous USPS box:























































Seriously this was hilarious, I know my mailman so I don't even want to know what he was thinking when he dropped this package off...I will try and hide from him for a few weeks LMAO!


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

I would have been rolling around laughing when I saw that.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

A love note from The Blundens <3









First up we have a Microphone, to rock out on with the SICK TUNES! O BABY BABY BABY!









A stocking for my teenage idol! Hopefully Santa brings me a lock of his hair for Christmas!









Stickers for my Herf A Dor! JR Herf Squad eat your hearts out!









A notebook for my Cigar reviews! Perfect timing since I wiped the floor with you guys in Habanolover's contest!









And the Bieber Fever Continues!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

A beautiful folder to keep all my reviews and notes in...









And a second folder to keep my love stories and Bieber poems in!









A couple of Teddy Bears to cuddle up with at night, Biebster and The Biebs!









OPUS X SHAVING SOAP! O yea, this way I can stay nice and smooth just like The Biebster!









O BABY BABY BABY, there is more!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

All is not lost LMAO









Some beautiful smokes! 









Devils Weed, Cain F, Nica Libre, Cinco Mas Fino, Diesel UC

The overall BIEBER HAUL! You guys have lost your damn minds!!









Seriously you guys made my week, I was looking forward to this bomb all day since my wife told me about it! I will find a way to put everything to use....just know there will be payback and it will be BAD!

This was a fantastic bomb, Justin and I want to thank you for everything you sent.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

simply amazing...


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

I need a drink.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

I just fell out of my chair laughing thank you very much! oh my sides hurt! I will never be able to read a post by Ray again and not think about his affection for all that is Bieber. Just plain LOL!


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

I don't know whats worse. Knowing Ray is a JB fan or that some BOTL actually knew where to get JB merchandise. lmao.


----------



## BOTLwife (Dec 3, 2010)

WilsonRoa said:


> I don't know whats worse. Knowing Ray is a JB fan or that some BOTL actually knew where to get JB merchandise. lmao.


That BOTL sent his wife to do his dirty work...and for future reference, Target.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

rock31 said:


> you never had a bacon chocolate bar?


yum!!!!! That looks so friggin good!!!!! Im not kidding!!!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Tritones said:


> I need a drink.


A smoke and a drink sounds real good right now.

Summer and Kevin, I cancel any attempts of making it to Vegas this year. You guys scare me. This was a funny as hell bomb!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

O you guys thought I was done?!?

*Rockin out to JB!*










I was a playa
when I was little
but I'm bigga
I'm bigga
A heart-breaker
when I was little
but I'm bigga
I'm bigga
And all the hitters
I swear they look so small from up here
Cuz we're bigga,
and love's bigga,
I'm bigga and you're bigga


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

LMAO!!! :r


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

erutcip tsal taht ni yag kool uoy parc yloh


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> erutcip tsal taht ni yag kool uoy parc yloh


Then you're going to love the encore!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Dude! you deleted it!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

You know you love me, I know you care
Just shout whenever, and I'll be there
You are my love, you are my heart
And we will never, ever, ever be apart

JB signing off, thank you Blundens for the BOMB!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

man, i just lost my appetite.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

BOTLwife said:


> That BOTL sent his wife to do his dirty work...and for future reference, Target.


That is good news at least. I was worried..lmao.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> man, i just lost my appetite.


every time you guys smoke together, remember that face. I'm sure it'll make the moment even more awkward..lol.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Kevin and Summer GREAT Work on that this may be one of the funniest bombs I have seen. Ray is either a good sport for the additional pics ....or he really is a Beiber fan!!!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Way to go you two!! Ray, you sooo deserve this!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

this was AWESOME!


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

That, my friends, is what's known as a "dirty bomb." I felt dirty just handling it to package it up.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hope you enjoyed the pictures! This was very fun


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA !!!! Awesome Kevin !!! Ray your a Natural !!!!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

The tags on this thread make me LOL


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

You guys are nutz!


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Awesome Bieber Dirty BomB! I could never go up to the counter to purchase all that Bieber crap , uhhh , ehem I mean fan paraphenalia. Good idea on having the wifey do it Kevin. Imagine the looks you would get if you did it? :lol:

Great stuff Ray. Love the lipsyncing poses! It really goes to show the mentality of the teenage girls that actually like the Biebster!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Gotta have fun Bruce ya know! Tomorrow I will decorate my Herf a Dor


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Gotta have fun Bruce ya know! Tomorrow I will decorate my Herf a Dor


We want to see it


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Evonnida said:


> We want to see it


Do it up Bieber style! Pictures please!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

ktblunden said:


> That, my friends, is what's known as a "dirty bomb." I felt dirty just handling it to package it up.


Kevin my man, well done, well done indeed! :clap2:



Rock31 said:


> Hope you enjoyed the pictures! This was very fun


Ray, the pics of you holding the JB Karaoke mic, just plain scary.:fear:


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Holy crap, that is the most ridiculous, hilarious bomb yet! I'm sure Bieber has Ray's info and has put a preemptive restraining order into effect.


----------



## dmgizzo (Dec 13, 2010)

Whatta riot! Congrats Ray, Chuck E. Cheese's tonight ? :laugh:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> A smoke and a drink sounds real good right now.
> 
> Summer and Kevin, I cancel any attempts of making it to Vegas this year. You guys scare me. This was a funny as hell bomb!


Hey guys...I heard that Veeral is a HUGE Lady Gaga fan! LMAOound:


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Hey guys...I heard that Veeral is a HUGE Lady Gaga fan! LMAOound:


I wonder if this will start a trend. All future bombs will now be sent with the gayest packaging in order to embarass the person receiving it..lmao.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Well then im glad nobody here knows im in love with Ke$ha !. Oh wait.......


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Well then im glad nobody here knows im in love with Ke$ha !. Oh wait.......


And by Ke$ha he means Carrot top....:rotfl:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> And by Ke$ha he means Carrot top....:rotfl:


HAHAHAHA ! The old Carrot Top though, before he found steroids.


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey Ray, I think you forgot to post something from Kevin's bomb. Don't worry, though. I took care of it.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Baaaaaa !!! Haaaa Haaaaaa Haaaaa !!!!! Thats fn awesome chad !! Seriously though, they make a cute couple !!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Hey guys...I heard that Veeral is HUGE down there. I wish I was.....:bawling:


It's ok Kipp, it's ok.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> And by Ke$ha he means Carrot top....:rotfl:


I thought he meant Peewee Herman. lol


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> It's ok Kipp, it's ok.


HAHA!! :rotfl:Touche, Veeral!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Animal said:


> Hey Ray, I think you forgot to post something from Kevin's bomb. Don't worry, though. I took care of it.


Damn. LOL. This must have taken you at least five minutes of your time! This is seriously funny! :nerd:


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Damn. LOL. This must have taken you at least five minutes of your time! This is seriously funny! :nerd:


I don't know what you're talking about. I found this on my niece's bedroom wall with the other Bieber pictures. :madgrin:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> It's ok Kipp, it's ok.


Baaaa haaaaaa haaaa! Good one V! Ya got me! :kev:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I hate not being able to see pictures from work!! BASTARD!


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> I hate not being able to see pictures from work!! BASTARD!


use your cell phone.


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

WilsonRoa said:


> use your cell phone.


Dude. Seriously. RG bump.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

LMFAO! Chad that's awesome. And Veeral, well played.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

ktblunden said:


> LMFAO! Chad that's awesome. And Veeral, well played.


And Veeral...not ALL of us want a vagina as big as yours...maybe Ray Ray, but that is between you and him. GO SOX!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

My cell phone is no good for Puff, Veeral sent me the picture though!

Hate you guys!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Chad that was a great pic. So freaking hilarious its great!!! Ray dont get upset because the secret about you and Biebs is out ... we wont tell. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

By hate you mean love. We know you cuddled with the Biebster bears last night.


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

I heard Bieber has to hold Ray's pocket whenever they go somewhere together...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Now every bomb I send out will have this picture included! SUCKAS!


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

how the hell did I miss this thread? 
This **** is funny!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Lmao, great bump! Very worthy of this thread!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Here come the haters! I'll remember this when they're ready


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Here come the haters! I'll remember this when they're ready


Not hatin, just putting it out there...
Never say never...:grouphug:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Wait till I send your honey bunny Biebers Pole!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

John my brother, you better watch it...you're asking to be Bieberfied!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

what are you going to do hit me with your purse? =)


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Worse! Much worse!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

rut roh, the claws are coming out!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## Kampaigner (Jan 28, 2011)

Reino said:


>


Ok seriously... I just sprayed pop out my nose when I saw this. It burns, but it burns so funny ha a ha ha ha. This picture is dripping with win.


----------



## chewwy26 (Mar 29, 2011)

Pole smoker now thats some funny stuff.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Matt, do you love Bieber?


----------



## chewwy26 (Mar 29, 2011)

I have no opinion one way or the other on the beav
but think that caption is great


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Reino said:


>





Kampaigner said:


> Ok seriously... I just sprayed pop out my nose when I saw this. It burns, but it burns so funny ha a ha ha ha. This picture is dripping with win.


"dripping with win" Thank you very much!


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I love the tags in this thread lol!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I might be wrong, but I just don't see how the Beibs has found a home on a cigar website....Cigars=manly, Beiber=Ray's bitch (or is it the other way around??) LOL


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> I might be wrong, but I just don't see how the Beibs has found a home on a cigar website....Cigars=manly, Beiber=Ray's bitch (or is it the other way around??) LOL


H8R!

Bieber Bombs, you guys wait!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

oh gahd, BB's? I cant imagine what you will come up with on these!

Do they make Bieber duct tape?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> H8R!
> 
> Bieber Bombs, you guys wait!


God...and the worst part is that my "bomb" address is my work address...please Ray, NO FREAKIN BEIBER BOMBS! :nono:


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> God...and the worst part is that my "bomb" address is my work address...please Ray, NO FREAKIN BEIBER BOMBS! :nono:


LMFAO!! I'd love to see the reaction on the person receiving the package at your job..lmao. That would make an ackward moment.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

lmao to, my mail lady would freak out.


----------



## BOTLwife (Dec 3, 2010)

Reino said:


> Do they make Bieber duct tape?


No...we looked....


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

WilsonRoa said:


> LMFAO!! I'd love to see the reaction on the person receiving the package at your job..lmao. That would make an ackward moment.


Right...and I have people in my office who would use that against me for a good long time...not cool...I am the boss damn it!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

BOTLwife said:


> No...we looked....


But they must have Bieber boxes, perfect to mailing to say someone's workplace.

Thanks for the ideas everyone!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Ray has Bieber Pajamas (pass it on):gossip:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I think this would be perfect to send to Kipp's workplace, a nice cardboard cutout:










Ray sleeps in Bieber Pajamas (pass it on)


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> I think this would be perfect to send to Kipp's workplace, a nice cardboard cutout:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would have no choice but to display that in my lobby...lol


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

Ray, Don't let them get you down. If I could get a sugar daddy. err.. sugar young child like tween, I would have no shame either. In fact I am going to send myself a bomb from that weird dude in Twilight, you know the one with the really tight pants..... No shame Ray, No shame.


----------



## Kampaigner (Jan 28, 2011)

I could just imagine what a Beiber Bomb would look like... A cooler sized box and when you open it it would be a big pop up of the Beiber boy. lol. ok now i wanna see some get Beiber Bombed lol


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

O it's coming, it may take a while but it is coming in my next wave of bombs!

Kevin & his wife nailed this one though, it was such a fun bomb! And expect more pictures of me and the contents of this package!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> O it's coming, it may take a while but it is coming in my next wave of bombs!
> 
> Kevin & his wife nailed this one though, it was such a fun bomb! And expect more pictures of me and the contents of this package!


Can't wait.... :yuck:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Holy crap what a Bieber bomb. I just read through all that. Sheez!


Ray wears Bieber pajamas (pass it on)


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Ray stole Bieber's Pajamas (pass it on):gossip:


Fixed it.:smokin:


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

I saw a reward for them!
Rayber must look cute in em......


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Reino said:


> I saw a reward for them!
> Rayber must look cute in em......


NO ONE GET ANY IDEAS! If you send something like that to Ray we will all be forced to see the pictures. u


----------



## Kampaigner (Jan 28, 2011)

I thought I have seen it all. After seeing Ray's pjs... Now I've seen it all lol


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm warning you now! If someone sends me those I will wear them and there will be pictures!


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> I'm _begging_ you now! Someone send me those and I will wear them and there will be pictures!


Fixed that, too. :spy:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Chad you better watch it brother LMAO!


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Do they make those in a size that will fit Ray? No offense, but those are normally made for people the size of his daughter. It would be worth the retinal damage of seeing the pictures of Ray attempting the Bieber pjs for the laughter we'd all get.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

astripp said:


> Do they make those in a size that will fit Ray? No offense, but those are normally made for people the size of his daughter. It would be worth the retinal damage of seeing the pictures of Ray attempting the Bieber pjs for the laughter we'd all get.


We have already seen too much of Ray in a wetsuit...I am good with the tiny Beiber PJ's....LMAO


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

astripp said:


> Do they make those in a size that will fit Ray? No offense, but those are normally made for people the size of his daughter. It would be worth the retinal damage of seeing the pictures of Ray attempting the Bieber pjs for the laughter we'd all get.


Are you calling me fat?!?

I will fit into them, no problem! Looks like I have to search for them now and make all your eyes bleed!


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Nope, just saying fully grown men often can't fit into clothes made for prepubescent girls. My gut is too big to call anyone fat except for the morbidly obese patients I see in the hospital getting new knees and hips.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Look at what I found!

THIS GIRL justin BIEBER FEVER T-Shirt new concert tee - eBay (item 140490300419 end time Apr-13-11 01:16:34 PDT)


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

$13 bucks shipped, how many Heather Gray's did you get?


----------



## chewwy26 (Mar 29, 2011)

ktblunden said:


> NO ONE GET ANY IDEAS! If you send something like that to Ray we will all be forced to see the pictures. u


ROFLMAO now thats funny


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Are you calling me fat?!?
> 
> I will fit into them, no problem! Looks like I have to search for them now and make all your eyes bleed!


lol. whats funny is that you won't post that picture.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Wilson I was going to ask if you would take the photos for me!


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Ooh, that would be classy. Wilson did mention he does boudoir photos.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

And full nudes.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

(unsubscribing from this thread uke


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

me? ummm...so hows the weather up north? lol.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

hmmmmmmm


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Wilson I thought you wanted to get into nude photography, I am a solid A cup at least!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

may be AAA? hah


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

A's?


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

lol. into nudes but with women. I mean if I was paid right, I'd shoot a guy but that would be difficult to do on my end. I don't know if I can do post production on a dude's piece..lol.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

You guys are out of control! Nicely done hahaha!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> You guys are out of control! Nicely done hahaha!


Looks like someone LOSt his Bieber Fever


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

this is the bomb that keeps on bombing!!!!


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

gahhh! I can't figure out how to post videos!


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Big Bull said:


> Looks like someone LOSt his Bieber Fever


More like Duct tape fever!!!LOL!!!!!!


----------

